# Ultramarines Vs Necron



## SMPlayer84 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi

Im gonna go upp agains a Necron player later this week for a game on 1500pts.
I know that he´s gonna play with his freshly painted Nightbringer,
alot of troops but no monolith's

I got about everything that spacemarines have apart from a Landraider, which i would very much like agains this foe.

Do you guys have any tips what to use against the Nightbringer which Im most afraid of.
I got Calgar, Tigerus and Cassius aswell to use.

any tips agains Necrons would be helpful, altough I played agains him a couple of times I have lost the most of them. :ireful2:

//Smplayer84


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Honestly, just ignore the nightbringer. Focus on the Warriors. He'll phase out. The Nightbringer is a lot of points, and those are points he didn't spend on Necrons, so the phase out number is probably not going to be that hard to reach. If you absolutely feel like you have to fight the nightbringer, a Veteran Squad might be a good buy with Furious Charge, just so they can actually fight the Nightbringer and not get kicked out of combat (they're S5 on the charge, so he can't push them back with his special rule in that round of combat.) Just be sure you have a couple power fists in the squad.


----------



## evantar (Dec 31, 2007)

Snipers might not be bad to take. Whats his toughness? Oh wait, doesn't matter....

Otherwise I'd take AP3 or better weapons and tear his units up A.S.A.P. Once he phases out it won't matter. I think he has a rule that if he has only one unit type on the board that they can't rezz unless by a rezz orb. For instance destroyers, if he only brings one unit of them.....shoot them down and they are gone. I'm thinking plasma might not be a bad idea against him....that or melta since they are AP2 and 1. I'll tell ya the best luck I had against a necron player came from terminator assault cannons, but I think that was also against his monoliths since he had two on the board.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

lascannons lascannons lascannons lascannons lascannons lascannons and more lascannons. for the nightbringer units of 10 snipers or the above option.


----------



## Terminator (Nov 17, 2007)

As with the monolith, either ignore the Nightbringer OR use: 
- lascannons
- snipers


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Focus on heavy assault units. Anything with a power weapon can cut a swath through Necorns. I would go Assault Squads, and Command squads with Jump packs, supported by cheap-O las/plas 5 man teams, supported by Devs with Plasma Cannons. No tanks, as Gauss weapons will nail them.

-Dirge


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Go after the Warriors and do so with Lightning Claw armed terminators. Power weapons ignore the WBB roll and you will go through them quickly with terms. Ignore anything that doesn't have the Necron rule and he will phase out once he gets to 25% of those models left. Not the army total, the Necron rule models.


----------



## SMPlayer84 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Tactics*

Ok
thanks
Ignore the Nightbringer and focus on getting him phased out.
If I feel the urge to do some damage on the nightbringer its snipers and lascannons I focus on.
I will probably bring a Predator with Autocannon and heavy-bolters to tear his units apart, and a Dreadnougt.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

Peace :victory:

You think its a good idea to bring a Predator vs. Gauss Weapons ?

Go for 8 Devastators w/ 8 Missile Launchers, if you have the models.

Everything with AP 3 or AP 2 should work well, Heavy Bolters and Auto Cannons (like those on the Pred) wont harm him that much, since he has a WBB roll, after his 3+ armour save.

Lemartes


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Go after the Warriors and do so with Lightning Claw armed terminators.


never thought of that


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

If you're telling the truth he'll be using a Necron Horde army. Use as many guns that can shoot at 36" or more that kill Necrons, and as many guns that prevent WBB as possible. Pump fire into his basic troops constantly, unless you absolutely positively must kill something else. If he's got arseloads of not-Warriors, then he'll phae out fast. If he's got almost completely Warriors, you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know about that. You've got a fair bit to worry about if there are large phalanxes of warriors. They're extremely difficult to wipe out, either at range or in close combat. Your safer bet is to engage them at range, oddly enough-- even at the 12'' or 24'' ranges. Shooting, generally speaking, is less of an attrition battle than a scrum in melee, where warriors continually get back up and you're whittled down while you don't hit as well. With shooting, you're hitting better, and generally speaking, rolling more dice. More conventional anti-infantry weapons such as heavy bolters tend to do quite well against Necrons, oddly enough. If you can scare up some plasma cannons, it alleviates the problem of the armour save, but the necrons still get back up from plasma hits--and only an idiot allows a unit of Necrons to be out of range of a resurrection orb.


----------



## evantar (Dec 31, 2007)

Taking tanks against Necrons is bad. I learned my lesson when a Land Raider was wiped out in the first turn by warrior weapon fire. Thats alot of chances to roll a 6.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i love gauss weapons :fuck::biggrin::biggrin::so_happy::mrgreen::wild::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## JubJub (Dec 29, 2007)

Use rending weapons, eg: assualt cannon


----------



## SMPlayer84 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Armylist*

Ok

by taking the advises I got from you this is a shell of the army ill be playing today. A few changes will probably incure:

Devastators:
1x Heavy Bolter
3x Missile Launcher

Devastators:
2x Plasma Cannon
2x Lascannon

Dreadnought
Missilelauncer
Assault Cannon

Terminators
2xAssault Cannons

Terminators
5xTwin Lightning Claw

Tactical Squad:
1xMissile Launcer
1xPlasmagun

Tactical Squad
1xMultimelta
1xPlasmagun

Commander
Plasmapistol
Lightning Claw

Chappy:
Plasmapistol

AssaultSquad:
1xPowersword

Landspeeder:
Multimelta

Landspeeder Tornado:
AssaultCannon
HeavyBolter

roughly 1500pts

Thanks again for all the input.
wouldnt probably stand a chance without your tips.

/Smplayer


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have played this same battle, and I have won every time, take several small squads of marines (5 or 6 man squads) and in each squad equip with either a missile launcher or lascannon, then use a terminator squad (accompanied by a chaplain or master) with two assault cannons in it and walk those bad boys across the field (stay away from the ctan) get into close combat with his warriors which will most likely be hiding behind cover. To fill out the rest of the list take land speeders (I know there weak armored) use the assault cannon to instant kill as many warriors as possible. If you have them, use assault marines to get across the field quick and into close combat with his warriors. Unless this guy uses destroyers or scarabs, you can take a tank or two (with all lascannons) because you can keep that thing in the back field don't move it much and it will be out of range of gauss weaponry. I hope this helps.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

your terminators will be taking loads of saves whether they march across or deepstrike near lots of doubletaps.. scarabs will tie up hvy sqds. 
Nightbringer will soak up lots of shooting. your list looks to be a good amount over 1500 pts. more like 1800pts.
is there a mission? is your friend on this site as well to get info vs you? he should be.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

thats a good choice i believe since peopel deployed there moniliths via teleport then disemabrk troops


----------



## SMPlayer84 (Jan 8, 2008)

He is not on the forums
The list was right above 1500pts. droped a few marines.
We played seek and destroy on gamma.
Dreadnought got destroyed in the second turn.
I deepstriked my terminators behind a large group of warriors in the third turn.
Lost about 3/4 of the marines from shooting.
In the fourth he phased out, mostly thanks to the Terminators who destroyed 1 lord and about 10 Warriors.
The worst was his destroyers, the absolutly stod for anything and shoot down, what i felt, alot of marines.

Well Im happy for the Win  and I wouldnt if hadnt posted this thread.

Thanks for all the help

Smplayer


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats

and a question?

can necrons deployed from a monolith in cc run through the teleport ?


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

A. Yeah destroyers are nasty pieces of work. Quite a steal for 50 points I reckon. (T5, move and fire S6 AP4)

B. Mad Kind George, I'm not quite sure what you mean, but I'll give two answers and hope this was what you were looking for. You can remove necrons from close combat and have them emerge from the monolith's portal. This then also gives them a second WBB roll.

You can also deploy reserved necrons straight from the monolith, but I don't think they can assault on the turn they arrive. From what I remember they count as disembarking from a transport, but I don't have my codex with me at the moment.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah thats what i was looking for

i had my harlequins in cc with them and he had 2 monoliths on table i was killing him so he ran into portal out other


----------



## roricon (Jan 11, 2008)

lol what, you don't need to run into the first portal to come out the other one. Is this the same guy who thought you could only glance it, because he needs to check his codex again.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats on the win.
did he still use a nightbringer? if so, NB and 2 monoliths in 1500pts? not a good move. that is 835 pts right there. 
hopefully you will face at least a decent necron player next time.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

roricon said:


> lol what, you don't need to run into the first portal to come out the other one. Is this the same guy who thought you could only glance it, because he needs to check his codex again.


im just using run as a figure of speach 

ps what are the rules why did he think you could only glance it ..pm if possible


----------



## SMPlayer84 (Jan 8, 2008)

He had no monotlith
only the nightbringer.
the nightbringer killed my scouts, a squad of marines.
I didnt place a shoot on him, I was going for the phase out. and it worked


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

faced a necron player again today to kill time had ot give up to go into mega battle... he doesnt know his rules os i couldnt be arsed questioning hs actions ahwell


----------

